# How to block bad websites from Windows 2003 server



## Pantera123 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi....m using windows 2003 server with router and want to block some bad websites from the server....its would be very grateful if some one could help me in blocking these sites...
Cheers!.....


----------



## jdimpas (Jul 10, 2006)

are familiar with ISA server?


----------



## Pantera123 (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks a lot for relpyin...m not familare wit ISA server....
would u please give me some instructions as how to block unwanted(bad) sites from windows 2003 server....
cheers


----------



## Pantera123 (Sep 9, 2008)

with windows 2003 server m using Linux server also....


----------

